# mostly 3d printed Quorn single lip grinder



## greenail (Nov 5, 2019)

Anyone interested in participating in a mostly printed Quorn grinder collaboration?

I've already made a few of the parts.  I think i'm getting a pretty good understanding of how it works by mocking it up in fusion 360.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 5, 2019)

What type of "participation" are you thinking about?


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 6, 2019)

Id like to hear more about it. Your planning on making the Quorn out of 3d printed plastic?


----------



## greenail (Nov 6, 2019)

Here is a rendering.



Here is a picture of what I have made so far.  the bottom rail block had some slicer issues.  I was planning on trying to use 8mm linear rail slides but I actually think I can get away without any linear slides.  The other axis's are 1/2 drill rod.  I've built in split cotters into the collet holder block though i'm not sure if they are the right thing for plastic.




I suppose it would be great if folks could help out with the design.  Every joint on the quorn design is a lever and it will all add up to floppy if it isn't designed right.  That said it feels fairly good.  If it can take light cuts it is a win.

I think it is something that could be cast with lost PLA casting.


----------

